#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή φορολογίας για τους μελετητές, μονόδρομος οι εταιρείες;

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

1) OE με ένα άτομο δεν υπάρχει
2) Η μόνες μονοπροσωπες που δύνανται να υπάρχουν είναι Ε.Π.Ε. και Α.Ε. καθώς αποτελούν νομικά πρόσωπα.
3) Πόσο σίγουροι είστε ότι δεν θα αλλάξουν και την φορολογία εταιρείων, κάτι που το διατυμπανίζουν, διανεμόμενα κέρδη να φορολογηθούν στα ατοιμκά εισοδήματα

----------


## Evan

ο majakoulas  έχει δίκιο σε όλα και ειδικά στο 3

----------


## Xάρης

Αλλάζοντας το σύστημα φορολόγησης από εξωλογιστικό (φορολογητέο εισόδημα = ΣΚΚ * έσοδα) σε λογιστικό (φορολογητέο εισόδημα = έσοδα - έξοδα) αυτά που θα γίνουν είναι:
1. θα κοπούν οι εκπτώσεις
2. αυτός που κάνει την μελέτη/επίβλεψη θα την υπογράφει
3. θα αποκατασταθεί το αίσθημα δικαίου σε μεγάλη μερίδα πολιτών, μηχανικών και μη
4. θα αυξηθούν τα έσοδα από τη φορολόγηση των μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών
5. θα αυξηθεί το κόστος των οικοδομών κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό
6. θα ζητούν περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι που εργάζονται ως οιωνοί μισθωτοί να αποκτήσουν συμβάσεις και να εργάζονται ως κανονικοί μισθωτοί
7. θα δημιουργηθούν περισσότερες εταιρείες ΟΕ, ΕΠΕ, ΑΕ αναλόγως των εσόδων (τζίρου) και αναλόγως των σχέσεων και των φιλοδοξιών των εταίρων/μετόχων και αν συμφέρει η ίδρυσή τους λόγω του τρόπου φορολόγησης
8. θα δημιουργηθεί η κατηγορία των "υπογραφάκηδων", νέων συνήθως μηχανικών, με χαμηλά εισοδήματα που θα υπογράφουν απλώς μελέτες και επιβλέψεις έναντι μικρού ποσοστού της ελάχιστης αμοιβής μέχρι να φτάσουν το αφορολόγητο όριο ή εκείνο το όριο εισοδήματος που φορολογείται με χαμηλό συντελεστή.

----------


## Evan

8. η κατηγορία υπάρχει ήδη, θα μειωθεί το σύνολο όμως

----------


## Xάρης

Σήμερα με το εξωλογιστικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος σε συνδυασμό με τους πολύ χαμηλούς ΣΚΚ (Συντελεστές Καθαρού Κέρδους) δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ανάγκη στο βαθμό που θα υπάρξει είτε με το λογιστικό προσδιορισμό είτε εάν οι ΣΚΚ αυξηθούν και φτάσουν το 80%.

----------


## Theo

> ......
> 5. θα αυξηθεί το κόστος των οικοδομών κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό
> 6. θα ζητούν περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι που εργάζονται ως οιωνοί μισθωτοί να αποκτήσουν συμβάσεις και να εργάζονται ως κανονικοί μισθωτοί
> .......


5. Διαφωνώ
6. Πάλι διαφωνώ με την κρίση σου Χάρη.

Όταν οι εκπτώσεις στην Αθήνα έφθαναν το 40%-50% σε μεγάλες άδειες και στην επαρχία δεδομένο το 40% είτε μεγάλη είτε μικρή, δε νομίζω ότι η αύξηση σε συνδυασμό με νέες μελέτες που δρομολογούνται από το Υπουργείο θα επιφέρει μικρή αύξηση. 

Χάρη δεν επιλέγουν οι μηχανικοί τι θα ζητάνε αλλά το καθορίζει η διαμορφωμένη αγορά, που εως τώρα λέει: ανεργία, ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ, ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ. Με δεδομένη αυτήν και τη διάθεση που επιδεικνύουν οι εργοδότες προβλέπω μεγαλύτερη ανεργία στους "έμπειρους" μηχανικούς και περισσότερο "χαμαλίκι" σοτυς νέους με ΣΣΕ και τα ελάχιστα που αυτή ορίζει ως αμοιβή. Ώρες εργασίας ατελείωτες κ.α.

----------


## Xάρης

5. Ο μηχανικός μελετητής/επιβλέποντας έκανε μέχρι τώρα εκπτώσεις βασιζόμενος ότι δεν φορολογούνταν για το σύνολο του ποσού που έγραφε στην ΑΠΥ αλλά για ένα μικρό ποσοστό αυτού, όσο καθορίζεται από το ΣΚΚ. 
Για να διατηρήσει το καθαρό εισόδημά του σταθερό θα πρέπει να μην κάνει πλέον την έκπτωση που έκανε καθότι το φορολογητέο αυξάνεται και θα πληρώνει περισσότερα στην εφορία. 
Το κόστος αυτό (μείωση της έκπτωσης) θα μετακυλιστεί στον κατασκευαστή που με τη σειρά του θα το μεταφέρει στον αγοραστή.
Διαφορετικά, οι καθαρές αποδοχές του μηχανικού μελετητή/επιβλέποντα θα μειωθούν.

6. Για τους ίδιους λόγους, φορολογικούς, το εισόδημα του μηχανικού που εργάζεται σε μια εταιρεία με ΑΠΥ θα μειωθεί. Οπότε, για να διατηρήσει το εισόδημά του καθαρό θα πρέπει να ζητήσει αύξηση των μικτών αποδοχών του. Εναλλακτικά θα ζητήσει πρόσληψη ως μισθωτού οπότε ναι μεν θα μειωθούν οι καθαρές αμοιβές του αλλά τουλάχιστον θα αποκτήσει όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα του μισθωτού τα οποία δεν είναι και λίγα. 

Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατί να δεχθεί ο κατασκευαστής τη μείωση της έκπτωσης στις αμοιβές του μελετητή/επιβλέποντα μηχανικού και γιατί να δεχτεί η τεχνική εταιρεία να προσλάβει ως μισθωτό τον μηχανικό και να αυξήσει έτσι το κόστος.
Εδώ πάμε σ' αυτό που αναφέρεις Theo, ότι όλα είναι θέμα προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Αυτό όμως το επιχείρημα είναι διαχρονικό και συνεπώς δεν εξαρτάται το ποιο θα είναι το φορολογικό σύστημα. 

Σε συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο η ζήτηση είναι δεδομένη όπως δεδομένη είναι και η προσφορά εργασίας. Μεταβλητό είναι το φορολογικό σύστημα που εξετάζουμε και αναλόγως αυτού και προκειμένου το όλο σύστημα να διατηρηθεί σε ισορροπία θα υπάρξει αύξηση ή μείωση των μικτών αποδοχών των μηχανικών.

----------


## Theo

Για να μην είμαι εντελώς οφ τόπικ θεωρώ επί του ερωτήματος ότι μονόδρομος είναι η δημιουργία εταιριών για όσους είχαν και έχουν πολλές μελέτες.

6) Θα δώσω ένα σενάριο.

Μηχανικός με ΑΠΥ σταματά τις ΑΠΥ αλλά συνεχίζει μαύρα και υπογράφει έως το αφορολόγητο μελέτες και επιβλέψεις που του δώσαν μαιμού άλλοι μεγαλομηχανικοί και εταιρείες.

Δλδ ούτε τη φοροδιαφυγή πάταξες αλλά "μαύρισες" και αρκετά.

5) Δε διαφωνούμε. Απλά λέω ότι το τελικό κόστος θα αυξηθεί κατά πολύ για τον μέσο πολίτη. Και σε αυτό θα λένε "οι μηχανικοί δεν κάνουν πλέον εκπτώσεις". Εύχομαι επαγωγικά να σκεφτούν ότι οφείλεται η φορολογία==>Παπακωνσταντίνου==>όχι οι μηχανικοί που επιτελούσαν το θεάρεστο έργο της εκπτώσεως. ΧΑ :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

> 5. Το κόστος αυτό (μείωση της έκπτωσης) θα μετακυλιστεί στον κατασκευαστή που με τη σειρά του θα το μεταφέρει στον αγοραστή.
> Διαφορετικά, οι καθαρές αποδοχές του μηχανικού μελετητή/επιβλέποντα θα μειωθούν.


έχεις δηλ μια άδεια 8όροφης που μελέτες και επίβλεψη κοστίζουν λέμε τώρα 40 000¤ και πριν ο κατασκευαστής έπαιρνε μια έκπτωση περίπου 40% ήτοι 16 000¤ δηλ. τώρα που δεν θα γίνονται εκπτώσεις (και καλά) θα επιβαρυνθεί ο κατασκευαστής με 16χιλ δηλ στο 1εκ. που θα του στοιχίσει οικόπεδο και κατασκευή θα του πάει 1.016.000,00¤ σιγά τα ωά

----------

